# 94 altima wiring



## GXEAltima (Oct 29, 2005)

can anyone help me out here? my rear speakers aren't working and i just rewired my headunit and everything.so i figured it was a mistake that i made. so im tryin to figure out what wire it is cause i really don't feel like ripping my wiring job apart.so what color wire goes to the rear speakers anyone know? your help is greatly appreciated


----------

